
A private company is selling 2.2B photos and locations of auto license plates - uptown
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/01/vigilant-solutions-surveillance/427047/?single_page=true
======
joezydeco
Hmm, where have I seen that name before? Oh, yeah.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/27/nyregion/what-happened-
to-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/27/nyregion/what-happened-to-jane-
mayer-when-she-wrote-about-the-koch-brothers.html)

------
sharemywin
maybe we just need an open data version of this. anyone can upload an image of
plate with a gps tag.

~~~
breakingcups
Heck, we could use this:
[https://github.com/openalpr/openalpr](https://github.com/openalpr/openalpr)

~~~
sharemywin
To make money you just pay a $5 to get off the site. Make it a non-profit
raise awareness about secret license plate databases.

